# GM North East Meet: 1st Dec 2012. Venue TBC



## MGL (Nov 11, 2012)

Just to get the next meet in the diary now and give you an excuse to avoid getting dragged into Xmas shopping!

Venue & Cost to be decided. Suggest we stick to a Â£5 sweep fund and if we all put a couple of quid in extra we can get one of those Claret Jug trophies for the individual winner. Moogie can get his name engraved on it first!


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Nov 11, 2012)

count me in - I might give you a shout about an Ogio bag aswell after a bit of a read up


----------



## Wayman (Nov 11, 2012)

fine with me 

just few ideas on places

hartlepool
newbiggin (aint played but fancy it)
cleveland (aint played but fancy it)
foxton (alnmouth)


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm in for the 1st. Saturdays are better because Sunday is competition day at mine over winter.

I'd maybe advise against links courses in the winter with so many of us being high handicappers. No fun to get battered in the wind and rain and run up a cricket score every hole.


----------



## MGL (Nov 11, 2012)

Excellent - thats a four ball already!


----------



## richy (Nov 11, 2012)

INNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!

There's been a good number of courses mentioned here and on the other thread so I'm sure we can come up with a decent DRY venue.


----------



## moogie (Nov 11, 2012)

Put MY name in the hat for the 1st mate,  play anywhere





Kellfire said:



			I'd maybe advise *WE PLAY* links courses in the winter with so many of us being high handicappers. *ITS REAL* fun to get battered in the wind and rain and run up a cricket score every hole.
		
Click to expand...




Fixed that for u Kellfire...........:thup:


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 11, 2012)

Gotta count me out for that weekend, got my daughter and off to York.


----------



## MGL (Nov 11, 2012)

deanobillquay said:



			Gotta count me out for that weekend, got my daughter and off to York.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Dean but I guess that's more important anyway!


----------



## MGL (Nov 11, 2012)

Guys - just to ask all those that played yesterday to check their emails for some news about a society website for us plus all the scores, photos and leaderboard from yesterday!


----------



## Wayman (Nov 11, 2012)

got email sounds great stuff

take it the 49quid is between all of us yeah?


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 11, 2012)

Count me in....and Bill Melton.

Happy to play anywhere but  I am VERY HAPPY to play a links course.....otherwise may I suggest move 'inland Newcastle/west of Newcastle way' to make it our turn to travel a bit less distance?


Kev


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 12, 2012)

If its an early tee and not miles away, then I'll be able to make this.


----------



## MGL (Nov 12, 2012)

Wayman said:



			got email sounds great stuff

take it the 49quid is between all of us yeah?
		
Click to expand...

yeah its Â£49 between all of us - not each! Just seems like a nice simple way to manage loads of things without the grief of trying to set something up ourselves.


----------



## MGL (Nov 12, 2012)

Garesfield ACE said:



			Count me in....and Bill Melton.

Happy to play anywhere but  I am VERY HAPPY to play a links course.....otherwise may I suggest move 'inland Newcastle/west of Newcastle way' to make it our turn to travel a bit less distance?


Kev
		
Click to expand...

Great stuff Kev - re: courses is there anywhere you would suggest?


----------



## Wayman (Nov 12, 2012)

tyneside?

needs to be a course that drains well


----------



## bozza (Nov 12, 2012)

Just to let you all know I've had a email back fron Rockliffe.

Standard winter green fee of Â£45 but he said he will thrown soup and sandwiches for either before or after the round. 

It's not a bad deal becaue I think a soup and a sandwich would be about Â£7 normally. 

It's a seriously good course, never has winter tees or greens and is in better condition in winter than some courses in summer, Kellfire will vouch for how good a condition a course it is. 

Might be a idea for one after Christmas/new year? 

Oh and this would be a Sunday as they have comps on a Saturday.


----------



## bozza (Nov 12, 2012)

Also forgot to add I can't make the 1st December as I'm working nights the Friday night so unless I can blag a day off I doubt I could play.


----------



## Wayman (Nov 12, 2012)

there is a singles event on at prudhoe 28th dec could play in open and get us teeing off together as well might be a idea


----------



## richy (Nov 12, 2012)

He only minor problem I can see with paying for that site is what if someone doesn't want to play at every meet or others join along the line sometime in the future. 

Personally I'd rather use the extra money and add it to the sweep fund or put it towards a trophey that you keep until the following meet.


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Nov 12, 2012)

richy said:



			He only minor problem I can see with paying for that site is what if someone doesn't want to play at every meet or others join along the line sometime in the future. 

Personally I'd rather use the extra money and add it to the sweep fund or put it towards a trophey that you keep until the following meet.
		
Click to expand...

im sure there will be a way to account for players not playing.simple way would be for them to score an automatic 0 if that is an option


----------



## richy (Nov 12, 2012)

kev_off_the_tee said:



			im sure there will be a way to account for players not playing.simple way would be for them to score an automatic 0 if that is an option
		
Click to expand...

Im not fussed either way I just thought there was nothing wrong with the way Saturday happened.

Keep it casual, someone has an idea for a meet. People turn up. Simples!


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 12, 2012)

Fine, links courses it is. Bring it on.  Come down Cleveland, it's near to me anyway. 

ps. Anyone fancy a game this weekend? Sharpley would be fine with me.


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Nov 12, 2012)

Kellfire said:



			Fine, links courses it is. Bring it on.  Come down Cleveland, it's near to me anyway. 

ps. Anyone fancy a game this weekend? Sharpley would be fine with me. 

Click to expand...

i would but its time I was a little better with money as I'm after a new cart bag. That and I need to play at Garesfield, after all I'm still paying for it monthly until march


----------



## richy (Nov 12, 2012)

Kellfire said:



			Fine, links courses it is. Bring it on.  Come down Cleveland, it's near to me anyway. 

ps. Anyone fancy a game this weekend? Sharpley would be fine with me. 

Click to expand...

I might take you up on this depending on how my ankle is. I don't mind travelling further south


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 12, 2012)

richy said:



			I might take you up on this depending on how my ankle is. I don't mind travelling further south
		
Click to expand...

Could maybe do 18 at bozza's course, Stressholme in Darlo, if he's not working if that isn't too far to travel for you?


----------



## Cherry13 (Nov 12, 2012)

i'm on for the 1st, happy to play where ever.  Cant play this saturday as im playing at Slaley.

Anyone any ideas how its playing at the moment?


----------



## moogie (Nov 12, 2012)

Cherry13 said:



			i'm on for the 1st, happy to play where ever.  Cant play this saturday as im playing at Slaley.

Anyone any ideas how its playing at the moment?
		
Click to expand...




Probably....................................
























WET and MUDDY 


Just a Guess.............was like that last time I played there


----------



## Cherry13 (Nov 12, 2012)

moogie said:



			Probably....................................
























WET and MUDDY 


Just a Guess.............was like that last time I played there
		
Click to expand...

Urgh!!! 9:30 tee off as well... bad times, least its free!!


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 12, 2012)

Kellfire said:



			Fine, links courses it is. Bring it on.  Come down Cleveland, it's near to me anyway. 

ps. Anyone fancy a game this weekend? Sharpley would be fine with me. 

Click to expand...

If you fancy Cleveland I might be able to get a discount. I got a group on one Sunday last winter for Â£27 each, inc a full english and a 3 course Sunday lunch. You'll not get on on a Saturday...


----------



## moogie (Nov 12, 2012)

Cherry13 said:



			Urgh!!! 9:30 tee off as well... bad times, least its free!!
		
Click to expand...



NO such thing as a Bad FREE Game,  so you're sure to enjoy  :thup:


----------



## richy (Nov 12, 2012)

Kellfire said:



			Could maybe do 18 at bozza's course, Stressholme in Darlo, if he's not working if that isn't too far to travel for you?
		
Click to expand...

Could do mate. I'l lhave to see how ankle is, you thinking Sat or Sun? Whats the course like?


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 12, 2012)

Hobbit said:



			If you fancy Cleveland I might be able to get a discount. I got a group on one Sunday last winter for Â£27 each, inc a full english and a 3 course Sunday lunch. You'll not get on on a Saturday...
		
Click to expand...

I meant Cleveland as a future meet venue, not for this weekend. But for a future game that sounds a great deal.


----------



## moogie (Nov 12, 2012)

Hobbit said:



			If you fancy Cleveland I might be able to get a discount. I got a group on one Sunday last winter for Â£27 each, inc a full english and a 3 course Sunday lunch. You'll not get on on a Saturday...
		
Click to expand...




Now thats a CRACKING DEAL that ...........:thup:


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 12, 2012)

richy said:



			Could do mate. I'l lhave to see how ankle is, you thinking Sat or Sun? Whats the course like?
		
Click to expand...

Saturday, it's a good municipal. Only about Â£20 on. Don't get me wrong, it's nothing on Sharpley.


----------



## Cherry13 (Nov 12, 2012)

moogie said:



			NO such thing as a Bad FREE Game,  so you're sure to enjoy  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Yeh cant complain can you!!


----------



## Wayman (Nov 12, 2012)

cherry slaley probs be soaking. which course you playing?


----------



## Cherry13 (Nov 12, 2012)

Wayman said:



			cherry slaley probs be soaking. which course you playing?
		
Click to expand...

not sure mate, its a lad at work arranging, forecast looks really pants as well.


----------



## MGL (Nov 13, 2012)

Cherry13 said:



			not sure mate, its a lad at work arranging, forecast looks really pants as well.
		
Click to expand...

It does start to get a bit boggy at this time of the year but I still love the place! Stunning scenery and you really feel as if your away from everything up there!

And they serve Stella Black in the bar!!


----------



## Wayman (Nov 13, 2012)

has a place been picked for the 1st december yet?


----------



## MGL (Nov 13, 2012)

I've just seen a deal on one of those groupon type sites for Alnwick Castle - Â£34 for a fourball and Â£19 for a twoball.

Works out at about Â£8.50 a round!

Is this a possibility to play? I know its a bit of a hike but what do people think?


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 13, 2012)

Alnwick is a lovely course, some very distinctive holes, none more so than the first, second and third... what a start to a round of golf they are!


----------



## Wayman (Nov 13, 2012)

would it not be a bit wet up there as its on side of a hill?


----------



## richy (Nov 13, 2012)

Yeah I think it'll be boggy. I think Alnmouth if your looking up the coast, not sure on the cost though


----------



## MGL (Nov 13, 2012)

I just suggested it due to the deal TBH.

I think we should find one Newcastle way, then one towards Teesside for the more Southern lads after that. At least it balances the travelling for all.

I don't know the standard/likely condition of many Newcastle courses so looking for some suggestions from those that do.


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Nov 13, 2012)

MGL said:



			I just suggested it due to the deal TBH.

I think we should find one Newcastle way, then one towards Teesside for the more Southern lads after that. At least it balances the travelling for all.

I don't know the standard/likely condition of many Newcastle courses so looking for some suggestions from those that do.
		
Click to expand...

 I think one of the best draining courses round here is Tyneside GC. I played there just after the bad spell of rain we had a few months back and it was fine whereas most other courses were still shut


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 13, 2012)

MGL said:



			It does start to get a bit boggy at this time of the year but I still love the place! Stunning scenery and you really feel as if your away from everything up there!

And they serve Stella Black in the bar!!
		
Click to expand...

Completely on the same lines as you Nick regarding Slaley (Hunting ) loved it when I played it.I've still got that FREE game voucher to use by end of year too

Kev


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 13, 2012)

MGL said:



			I've just seen a deal on one of those groupon type sites for Alnwick Castle - Â£34 for a fourball and Â£19 for a twoball.

Works out at about Â£8.50 a round!

Is this a possibility to play? I know its a bit of a hike but what do people think?
		
Click to expand...


Careful...sometimes the Groupon deals as good as they are dont allow weekend games


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 13, 2012)

richy said:



			Yeah I think it'll be boggy. I think Alnmouth if your looking up the coast, not sure on the cost though
		
Click to expand...

Alnmouth has a deal on..I posted it a few days ago


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 13, 2012)

Tyneside would probably be a very good choice.

Also what about Newbiggin?...links course..or too far away?


----------



## Wayman (Nov 13, 2012)

alnmouth have members comps on saturday so you will only be able to get a tee time on afternoon or if your lucky may get one on morning.

newbiggin sounds good to me also gives me a chance to get a game there as i think there is a scratch there next year and maybe a be a good chance for a practice round for me


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 13, 2012)

Wayman said:



			alnmouth have members comps on saturday so you will only be able to get a tee time on afternoon or if your lucky may get one on morning.

newbiggin sounds good to me also gives me a chance to get a game there as i think there is a scratch there next year and maybe a be a good chance for a practice round for me[/QUOT

Thats the thing with weekend games...a lot of courses still have comps on through the winter.harder to get a group of tees togethor...I dont think the forum can solely stick to just weekend games,more expensive at a weekend too.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 13, 2012)

I mean we can all generally agree on a course for a particular date...........then find out we cant get a tee.....and its back to square one.


----------



## richy (Nov 13, 2012)

You'll get less of a turnout for a mid week meet I reckon.


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 13, 2012)

richy said:



			You'll get less of a turnout for a mid week meet I reckon.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with that.....just might have to do one now and again.


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 13, 2012)

When trying for a weekend course for me we are going to have to have more than 1 lined up,like a back up choice.


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Nov 13, 2012)

Agreed, we could say Newbiggin then have alnmouth as a backup. Booking too many tees in advance should give us enough time to change numbers


----------



## Cherry13 (Nov 13, 2012)

im up for any where to be honest, dont have any clue on what is decent tho unfortunately.


----------



## MGL (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm happy to go with Newbiggin or Tyneside - don't mind which. Anyone who speaks the same language as them want to make some contact lol!


----------



## Wayman (Nov 14, 2012)

MGL said:



			I'm happy to go with Newbiggin or Tyneside - don't mind which. Anyone who speaks the same language as them want to make some contact lol!
		
Click to expand...

yes if us makems get in touch with them they will charge us more!!


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 14, 2012)

Wayman said:



			yes if us makems get in touch with them they will charge us more!!
		
Click to expand...



ha ha ha CLASS......I could give Tyneside a ring see what they can offer us........BUT I will leave Newbiggin to someone else as there accent ' is 'harder' than "yeez wheeze keys are theese " Mackems to understand!

Kev


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 14, 2012)

Lads

Check out my thread in THE LOUNGE on current golf Groupon deal


Kev


----------



## MGL (Nov 14, 2012)

Garesfield ACE said:



			ha ha ha CLASS......I could give Tyneside a ring see what they can offer us........BUT I will leave Newbiggin to someone else as there accent ' is 'harder' than "yeez wheeze keys are theese " Mackems to understand!

Kev
		
Click to expand...

Kev

Can you ring Tyneside and get a price/check availability for the 1st then and let us know?

Cheers


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 14, 2012)

Lads

Rang Tyneside

Saturdays are no good....Winter leagues on (like a lot of clubs ) For a Sunday he quoted "approx Â£28 " for golf and sarny/coffee

Personally I dont think thats cheap for winter inland golf

Kev


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 14, 2012)

Castle Eden are doing weekend rounds @ Â£100 a 4ball inc a meal. Not played it for a while but it certainly used to be a good course.


----------



## Wayman (Nov 14, 2012)

cherry played castle eden other week and said it was soaking and greens were bobbly

could try a sunday if thats any good for people?


----------



## MGL (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm happy to do Sunday 2nd but I do think they are having a bit of a laugh at Â£28 given its December!


----------



## richy (Nov 14, 2012)

MGL said:



			I'm happy to do Sunday 2nd but I do think they are having a bit of a laugh at Â£28 given its December!
		
Click to expand...

I know!

I'd rather pay the extra and play Rockcliffe. At least we know it'll be in top condition.


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 14, 2012)

I can do just about any Sunday anywhere but Saturday is our comps day.... mind you, I'd make an exception for Rockcliffe or Wynyard.


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 14, 2012)

One point worth considering:

Rather than do 'run of the mill' courses once a month, why don't we do them less often and arrange them more in advance (where everyone can make it) and then play decent courses?

Like:
Close House
Rockliffe Hall
Wynyard
Seaton Carew
Hartlepool
etc. etc.

Worth considering? I'd certainly be happy to play what we consider better courses.


----------



## richy (Nov 14, 2012)

deanobillquay said:



			One point worth considering:

Rather than do 'run of the mill' courses once a month, why don't we do them less often and arrange them more in advance (where everyone can make it) and then play decent courses?

Like:
Close House
Rockliffe Hall
Wynyard
Seaton Carew
Hartlepool
etc. etc.

Worth considering? I'd certainly be happy to play what we consider better courses.
		
Click to expand...

I know what you mean. We're on our 7th page and we haven't even settled on a venue yet hahaha


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 14, 2012)

Exactly mate, there's some great courses out there, that's why I'd rather do it that way where everyone turns up like they did at Sharpley


----------



## Wayman (Nov 14, 2012)

personally i think seaton carew is crap

right should we do a course around newcastle area this time and then next time one down darlo way so keeps everyone interested
maybe even travel further if people want ie: up northumberland way


----------



## Wayman (Nov 14, 2012)

does the below deal not take any ones fancy?


http://www.dunstanburgh.com/greenfees.html

also you can see you cna get tee times on a saturday around 10am


----------



## Wayman (Nov 14, 2012)

cleveland is hobbits home course so maybe he will be able to get us a deal at his place on the sunday 2nd


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 14, 2012)

Wayman said:



			does the below deal not take any ones fancy?


http://www.dunstanburgh.com/greenfees.html

also you can see you cna get tee times on a saturday around 10am
		
Click to expand...

If we can confirm a date/venue before the 24th I can say yes to Sat 1st.


----------



## Cherry13 (Nov 14, 2012)

Wayman said:



			cherry played castle eden other week and said it was soaking and greens were bobbly

could try a sunday if thats any good for people?
		
Click to expand...

yeh wasnt in the finest condition. Although wasnt loads of standing water so if doesnt rain might be reasonable.


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 14, 2012)

I think the Dunstanburgh Castle deal is excellent

Also what about Newcastle United Golf Club just west of the city? They welcome golf societies on Saturday mornings.Â£20 a game.


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 14, 2012)

At the time of the year with the weather and busy Saturday mornings at most golf clubs......to me we cant be too fussy.....maybe a case of take what you can get/is available


----------



## DelB (Nov 14, 2012)

Wayman said:



			does the below deal not take any ones fancy?


http://www.dunstanburgh.com/greenfees.html

also you can see you cna get tee times on a saturday around 10am
		
Click to expand...

I'd try to come down if the decision (assuming one is ever made!! :ears went for this course on the Saturday morning.


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 14, 2012)

You would be welcome Del if we ended up at Dunstanburgh.

Also what about someone ringing Newbiggin by the Sea?  I did my bit today and rang Tyneside


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 14, 2012)

DelB said:



			I'd try to come down if the decision (assuming one is ever made!! :ears went for this course on the Saturday morning.
		
Click to expand...

We'll make a decision by Xmas so hopefully you haven't made plans.....


----------



## DelB (Nov 14, 2012)

Garesfield ACE said:



			You would be welcome Del if we ended up at Dunstanburgh.
		
Click to expand...

To be honest, if somewhere north of Newcastle is decided upon, I'd try to get involved. Don't mind driving for a couple of hours each way. 

:cheers:


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Nov 14, 2012)

Dunno if anyone would be interested but I've emailed Hexham GC about weekend morning slots. I've heard the course drains really well so thought I'd see what they'd come back with.


----------



## Wayman (Nov 14, 2012)

hexham is it any good?


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 14, 2012)

DelB said:



			To be honest, if somewhere north of Newcastle is decided upon, I'd try to get involved. Don't mind driving for a couple of hours each way. 

:cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Great attitude Del

Where do you live like?

Kev


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 14, 2012)

Wayman said:



			hexham is it any good?
		
Click to expand...

What???!!

Superb man


----------



## DelB (Nov 14, 2012)

Garesfield ACE said:



			Great attitude Del

Where do you live like?

Kev
		
Click to expand...

Close to the Edinburgh City Bypass, so can be on the A68 or A1 inside 10 minutes. :thup:


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 14, 2012)

DelB said:



			Close to the Edinburgh City Bypass, so can be on the A68 or A1 inside 10 minutes. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Well I think we would  deffo have a Northumberland coast game in the near future.....Hexham possibly a chance for you too?

Are you anywhere near Linlithgow? I am up there 2/3 times a year and havent had a game that way yet


----------



## DelB (Nov 14, 2012)

Garesfield ACE said:



			Well I think we would  deffo have a Northumberland coast game in the near future.....Hexham possibly a chance for you too?

Are you anywhere near Linlithgow? I am up there 2/3 times a year and havent had a game that way yet
		
Click to expand...

Yep, like the look of Hexham too and it's a straighter route for me to get to. I'm in Edinburgh and have never played up Linlithgow way, but must make an effort to do so.


----------



## MGL (Nov 14, 2012)

OK guys, like someone said, we are 9 pages in and havn't decided anything so..........

I propose Dunstanburgh Castle on Saturday 1st Dec.

Any objections, speak now!


----------



## MGL (Nov 14, 2012)

Hobbit and DelB - it would be great to welcome you along!


----------



## DelB (Nov 14, 2012)

No objections here. Do we know if there are times available?


----------



## Wayman (Nov 14, 2012)

MGL said:



			OK guys, like someone said, we are 9 pages in and havn't decided anything so..........

I propose Dunstanburgh Castle on Saturday 1st Dec.

Any objections, speak now!
		
Click to expand...

sounds good to me

you sorting this nicky?


----------



## MGL (Nov 14, 2012)

Yeah, I will make a call first thing in the morning. Will probably need to take deposits off people this time though!


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 14, 2012)

Sounds good for me... may even see if I can get in the local pub the night before for a glass or two...


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm happy with dunstanburgh as its a course I haven't played yet


----------



## Wayman (Nov 14, 2012)

nice course and the food is good  
lovely little par 3 hitting towards the castle 
strange tho as there is a public walk around the course


----------



## MGL (Nov 14, 2012)

Looks to me like there is an effing big bunker to the left of 4,5,6,7,8,9 and 10 !!


----------



## Wayman (Nov 14, 2012)

yes there is but....

4 and 5 if you hit it on the beach that is a massive hook!

6th got a chance as you need to hit it over beach

7 and 8 needs a massive hook 9 and 10 got a chance but you never know a walker might through it back up for you


----------



## richy (Nov 14, 2012)

Hallelujah!!!!!!!!


----------



## MGL (Nov 14, 2012)

Right here's the list according to my trawl back through the (numerous!) threads;

1. MGL
2. Wayman
3. Kev_OTT
4. Hobbit
5. DelB
6. GaresfieldACE
7. GaresfieldBILL
8. Deano
9. Richy
10. Cherry13
11. Kellfire
12. Moogie

I think the only one that can't make it from last time is Bozza. Deano can you confirm that you are OK for this?

I've just had a look at their website and we need to pay a Â£5 per head deposit, which I don't think will be refundable should anyone pull out. I'm also going to ask for 4 slots so that we can go in three balls.

*Hobbit & DelB* - can you PM your email addresses please so that I can send you my bank details to get the deposits in ASAP.

Everyone else - I will email you my bank details for the Â£5 deposits which I need to get ASAP!


----------



## Wayman (Nov 14, 2012)

paypal?


----------



## MGL (Nov 14, 2012)

Wayman said:



			paypal?
		
Click to expand...

Yes but would need to be Paypal Gift.


----------



## Wayman (Nov 14, 2012)

MGL said:



			Yes but would need to be Paypal Gift.
		
Click to expand...

yeah thats fine
just drop me details


----------



## moogie (Nov 14, 2012)

Nicky

Take Mine out of My WINNINGS from Sharpley mate,   ta


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 14, 2012)

Happy to play Dunstanburgh even though already played it as its a good deal

Nicky can you try get earlier tee times than last time mate?


Kev


----------



## DelB (Nov 14, 2012)

MGL - PM sent. :thup:


----------



## Wayman (Nov 14, 2012)

Garesfield ACE said:



			Happy to play Dunstanburgh even though already played it as its a good deal

Nicky can you try get earlier tee times than last time mate?


Kev
		
Click to expand...

scared incase you dont get in time kev hahahaha

money sent over nicky


----------



## Wayman (Nov 14, 2012)

DelB said:



			MGL - PM sent. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

You have a PM also


----------



## MGL (Nov 14, 2012)

moogie said:



			Nicky

Take Mine out of My WINNINGS from Sharpley mate,   ta
		
Click to expand...

Will do Brian! I've already drank it though!


----------



## moogie (Nov 14, 2012)

MGL said:



			Will do Brian! I've already drank it though!
		
Click to expand...



:cheers:           Cheers


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 14, 2012)

Wayman said:



			scared incase you dont get in time kev hahahaha

money sent over nicky 

Click to expand...


hahaha...if you looked at my swing speed you would see i wasnt holding my group up!!!


----------



## MGL (Nov 14, 2012)

Garesfield ACE said:



			Happy to play Dunstanburgh even though already played it as its a good deal

Nicky can you try get earlier tee times than last time mate?


Kev
		
Click to expand...

I've asked for 10.00am start - just because of the distance to travel.


----------



## moogie (Nov 14, 2012)

MGL said:



			I've asked for 10.00am start - just because of the distance to travel.
		
Click to expand...





And cos u,  kev,  bill,  kellfire,  like to take over 5hrs to get round............and its getting darker earlier every week now......:rofl:


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 14, 2012)

moogie said:



			And cos u,  kev,  bill,  kellfire,  like to take over 5hrs to get round............and its getting darker earlier every week now......:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

well Bill and me 'flew round' today in our 4 ball  4 hours 15 mins....................dunno what that says!!!???....ha ha


----------



## moogie (Nov 14, 2012)

Garesfield ACE said:



			well Bill and me 'flew round' today in our 4 ball  4 hours 15 in our 4 ball....................dunno what that says!!!???....ha ha
		
Click to expand...



It sez u were an hour quicker than last Saturday..............for sure


----------



## MGL (Nov 14, 2012)

moogie said:



			And cos u,  kev,  bill,  kellfire,  like to take over 5hrs to get round............and its getting darker earlier every week now......:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

OK - I can tell this one is going to run and run.

I'm in the first group this time and I'm adopting a 'hit, walk, search, find, hit, walk, search.......' policy this time!! :whoo:


----------



## Wayman (Nov 14, 2012)

must of been killfire slowing the group down  haha

also MGL at dunstanburgh do you want money for the society website and a trophy?


----------



## MGL (Nov 14, 2012)

DelB and Hobbit - also need to know your handicaps. English (or Scottish!) PGA ones, not the Mexican PGA certified ones lol!


----------



## Cherry13 (Nov 14, 2012)

Wayman said:



			yeah thats fine
just drop me details
		
Click to expand...

Can i get a copy of these as well?? and bank details, just in case.


----------



## DelB (Nov 14, 2012)

MGL said:



			DelB and Hobbit - also need to know your handicaps. English (or Scottish!) PGA ones, not the Mexican PGA certified ones lol!
		
Click to expand...

16.9, rounded up to 24............. :whoo:


----------



## MGL (Nov 14, 2012)

Wayman said:



			must of been killfire slowing the group down  haha

also MGL at dunstanburgh do you want money for the society website and a trophy?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah - will send an email over soon. I'll make sure we are all happy with the idea of the society website first though, as we've got it on 60 (possibly 90) days free trial anyway.


----------



## MGL (Nov 14, 2012)

Cherry13 said:



			Can i get a copy of these as well?? and bank details, just in case.
		
Click to expand...

Just sent you an email - let me know if not there.


----------



## moogie (Nov 14, 2012)

DelB said:



			16.9, rounded up to 24............. :whoo:
		
Click to expand...






Im gonna have to join the Scottish Golf Union if thats the way u operate North of the Border,   sounds good to me........

You're rounding UP..........and Nicky is chopping ME.........


----------



## MGL (Nov 14, 2012)

moogie said:



			Im gonna have to join the Scottish Golf Union if thats the way u operate North of the Border,   sounds good to me........

You're rounding UP..........and Nicky is chopping ME.........

Click to expand...

When I did maths at school, 16.9 got rounded to 17 - but obviously schools in Scotland are different; I know their Universities are because they are FREE!

And rest assured, if you keep winning you will keep getting chopped! :ears:


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 14, 2012)

MGL said:



			DelB and Hobbit - also need to know your handicaps. English (or Scottish!) PGA ones, not the Mexican PGA certified ones lol!
		
Click to expand...

Mine's 6


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 15, 2012)

Nicky, just a bit too far for me as i'm already pushed for time that weekend, i'll miss this one.


----------



## MGL (Nov 15, 2012)

deanobillquay said:



			Nicky, just a bit too far for me as i'm already pushed for time that weekend, i'll miss this one.
		
Click to expand...

I thought that might be the case - apologies!


----------



## MGL (Nov 15, 2012)

Just had word back from the club. The earliest tee time they have is 11.30am. I asked what sort of time it is possible to play to and they reckon 4.30.

Now - and no jokes about 5 hour plus rounds! - how does everyone feel about this. I guess we could fit it in and I'm happy to do it but thought I better check with everyone first.


----------



## DelB (Nov 15, 2012)

MGL said:



			The earliest tee time they have is 11.30am.
		
Click to expand...

Really sorry, Nicky, but think this might rule me out.


----------



## MGL (Nov 15, 2012)

DelB said:



			Really sorry, Nicky, but think this might rule me out. 

Click to expand...

I'm going to see what other options we have and will try and take your travelling into account. I've just tried Hexham but they won't take a society on a Saturday or Sunday morning.


----------



## DelB (Nov 15, 2012)

MGL said:



			I'm going to see what other options we have and will try and take your travelling into account. I've just tried Hexham but they won't take a society on a Saturday or Sunday morning.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks mate, but please don't mess everyone else around just to try and help me out.


----------



## Cherry13 (Nov 15, 2012)

DelB said:



			Really sorry, Nicky, but think this might rule me out. 

Click to expand...

Nicky, this is the same for me unfortunately, i need to be back to Jarrow for around the 5:30 mark.


----------



## Wayman (Nov 15, 2012)

looks like sharpley again?


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Nov 15, 2012)

Wouldn't argue with that


----------



## MGL (Nov 15, 2012)

OK guys - what I think are our options:

- Newbiggin - similar course, similar (roughly) area but haven't rang them so don't know on availability.

- Newcastle U***** (I can't bring myself to type the words!) - Moogie can def get us in here early doors

- Sharpley.

Let me know what you think and I will sort first thing.


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 15, 2012)

MGL said:



			Just had word back from the club. The earliest tee time they have is 11.30am. I asked what sort of time it is possible to play to and they reckon 4.30.

Now - and no jokes about 5 hour plus rounds! - how does everyone feel about this. I guess we could fit it in and I'm happy to do it but thought I better check with everyone first.
		
Click to expand...


"they reckon play till 4.30 "......deffo to risky to me to risk that Nicky.....today for example you would have had to be off any course by 4.15..

Cant we try the likes of Newcastle United or Newbiggin before Sharpley???


----------



## Wayman (Nov 15, 2012)

MGL said:



			OK guys - what I think are our options:

- Newbiggin - similar course, similar (roughly) area but haven't rang them so don't know on availability.

- Newcastle U***** (I can't bring myself to type the words!) - Moogie can def get us in here early doors

- Sharpley.

Let me know what you think and I will sort first thing.
		
Click to expand...

I'll play either

i tryed emailing newbiggin yesterday by the wensite email and it came back failed.
im at work during day so cant really ring them 

newcastle united us makems will have to play 18 holes and shoot before we get shot or soemthing haha

not really fussed will play any where


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 15, 2012)

MGL said:



			OK guys - what I think are our options:

- Newbiggin - similar course, similar (roughly) area but haven't rang them so don't know on availability.

- Newcastle U***** (I can't bring myself to type the words!) - Moogie can def get us in here early do

- Sharpley.

Let me know what you think and I will sort first thing.
		
Click to expand...


Newcastle United Golf Club has nowt to do with the football club


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 15, 2012)

Looking in the golf magazine here

Alnmouth Foxton 4 ball Â£50

Matfen Hall Â£20 inc food/drink

Burgham Park  Â£15

Whitburn Â£27 in loads of food/drink

Bellingham Â£12.50 inc food/drink


----------



## richy (Nov 15, 2012)

I'd be happy with either to be honest. 

Will someone please please please pick somewhere. It'll be a laugh wherever we go from the options we have.


----------



## MGL (Nov 15, 2012)

Cheers Kev, but I'm losing the will to live trying to contact them all!

Moogie reckons he can get us in there (at the unmentionable place) so lets go with that for this one I think. Might be worth us planning a few dates out next time we meet up and trying to get the next 3 or so booked up in advance.


----------



## richy (Nov 15, 2012)

Burgham park and Alnmouth are both good courses but the may not have availability for all of us for the times we want


----------



## Wayman (Nov 15, 2012)

MGL said:



			Cheers Kev, but I'm losing the will to live trying to contact them all!

Moogie reckons he can get us in there (at the unmentionable place) so lets go with that for this one I think. Might be worth us planning a few dates out next time we meet up and trying to get the next 3 or so booked up in advance.
		
Click to expand...


yeah good plan


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 15, 2012)

Newcastle United GOLF CLUB seems the safe and sensible option.Go for it.

I repeat..lol..it has nothing to do with the foot.........


----------



## MGL (Nov 15, 2012)

We're going there (you know, the unmentionable one...)

Moogie offered to book it so I've PM'd him. 

Watch this space.


----------



## moogie (Nov 15, 2012)

It will be sorted tomorrow
NEWCASTLE UNITED G C

Will post tee times once booked


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 15, 2012)

All good with me.


----------



## DelB (Nov 15, 2012)

moogie said:



			It will be sorted tomorrow
NEWCASTLE UNITED G C

Will post tee times once booked
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 15, 2012)

DelB said:



			:thup:
		
Click to expand...


You playing Del?

Its just off the A1....OR A68/A69


----------



## DelB (Nov 15, 2012)

Garesfield ACE said:



			You playing Del?

Its just off the A1....OR A68/A69
		
Click to expand...

Am I not invited now that the venue has changed?????  :rofl:
All joking apart, as long as the tee time is early enough I'd like to come along and support this.


----------



## bozza (Nov 15, 2012)

Just a heads up regarding the offer i got from Rockliffe, i emailed them today asking how long the offer was open till and he said he can do it till Febuary.

So might be a idea to get it booked in advance rather than leaving it till last minute and missing out on the deal.


----------



## richy (Nov 15, 2012)

bozza said:



			Just a heads up regarding the offer i got from Rockliffe, i emailed them today asking how long the offer was open till and he said he can do it till Febuary.

So might be a idea to get it booked in advance rather than leaving it till last minute and missing out on the deal.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. What was the deal again? Can't be bothered reading through ALL these posts again


----------



## bozza (Nov 15, 2012)

richy said:



			Totally agree. What was the deal again? Can't be bothered reading through ALL these posts again
		
Click to expand...

Â£45 each with soup and sandwich, available all week but comps are on a Saturday so might be best to avoid them.


----------



## MGL (Nov 15, 2012)

Lets get the next 3 dates and venues sorted and we can get them booked.


----------



## Wayman (Nov 16, 2012)

next 2 courses i think will have 2 be links courses as it gets  to wet to play parklands that time of year


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Nov 16, 2012)

What about if we say the first Saturday or Sunday of each month


----------



## Wayman (Nov 16, 2012)

kev_off_the_tee said:



			What about if we say the first Saturday or Sunday of each month
		
Click to expand...

sounds good to me


----------



## Dodger (Nov 16, 2012)

bozza said:



			Â£45 each with soup and sandwich, available all week but comps are on a Saturday so might be best to avoid them.
		
Click to expand...

Depending on date I would be up for Rockcliffe at that price,it drains very well I have heard so should be decent in winter time.


----------



## MGL (Nov 16, 2012)

I'll put up a suggestion for the next three dates and venues at the weekend. Will include Rockcliffe and would also suggest Dunstanburgh Castle as two of them


----------



## bozza (Nov 16, 2012)

Dodger said:



			Depending on date I would be up for Rockcliffe at that price,it drains very well I have heard so should be decent in winter time.
		
Click to expand...

Drains really well, I played it Ryder cup week when we had a solid week of rain and on the Friday it was pretty much none dry. 

Always in really good condition no matter what time of year.


----------



## moogie (Nov 16, 2012)

SATURDAY  1st  DECEMBER.................SORTED

NEWCASTLE UNITED Golf Club

4 Tee times Booked

956am
1004am
1012am
1020am

Â£15 per Head incl.  sarnie ( Bacon ) & Coffee

NO Deposits required,  as its Booked in MY Good (no jokes ) Name

Names / Numbers as soon as u can,  just to sort out catering side

CHEERS


----------



## Cherry13 (Nov 16, 2012)

good work mate, count me in


----------



## DelB (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## richy (Nov 16, 2012)

Cheers Brian, count me in


----------



## MGL (Nov 16, 2012)

Here is the list of confirmations that we had for Dunstanburgh: I'm assuming everyone is still ok but those that haven't done so might want to re-confirm.

1. MGL
2. Wayman
3. Kev_OTT
4. Hobbit
5. DelB
6. GaresfieldACE
7. GaresfieldBILL
8. Richy
9. Cherry13
10. Kellfire
11. Moogie
12. 

I've got one or two deposits of Â£5 from people, which I can either refund or bring along with me to the new course (NUGC).

DEANO - does the new place and earlier time work for you that day??


----------



## DelB (Nov 16, 2012)

MGL said:



			I've got one or two deposits of Â£5 from people, which I can either refund or bring along with me ........
		
Click to expand...

I'll see you on the day and you can square me up then mate. Saves any hassle.


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 16, 2012)

MGL said:



			Here is the list of confirmations that we had for Dunstanburgh: I'm assuming everyone is still ok but those that haven't done so might want to re-confirm.

1. MGL
2. Wayman
3. Kev_OTT
4. Hobbit
5. DelB
6. GaresfieldACE
7. GaresfieldBILL
8. Richy
9. Cherry13
10. Kellfire
11. Moogie
12. 

I've got one or two deposits of Â£5 from people, which I can either refund or bring along with me to the new course (NUGC).

DEANO - does the new place and earlier time work for you that day??

Click to expand...

Nicky, I'll have to get back to you on this nearer the time if that's ok? Cheers


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm still in, you can hang on to my deposit.


----------



## Wayman (Nov 16, 2012)

im in for this


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 16, 2012)

moogie said:



			SATURDAY  1st  DECEMBER.................SORTED

NEWCASTLE UNITED Golf Club

4 Tee times Booked

956am
1004am
1012am
1020am

Â£15 per Head incl.  sarnie ( Bacon ) & Coffee

NO Deposits required,  as its Booked in MY Good (no jokes ) Name

Names / Numbers as soon as u can,  just to sort out catering side

CHEERS
		
Click to expand...


Excellent value and good tee times

Count me and Bill in

Well done


----------



## Wayman (Nov 16, 2012)

moogie said:



			SATURDAY  1st  DECEMBER.................SORTED

NEWCASTLE UNITED Golf Club

4 Tee times Booked

956am
1004am
1012am
1020am

Â£15 per Head incl.  sarnie ( Bacon ) & Coffee

NO Deposits required,  as its Booked in MY Good (no jokes ) Name

Names / Numbers as soon as u can,  just to sort out catering side

CHEERS
		
Click to expand...

Brian

whats the practice field like here?
With me having to come past metro centre at 9am on saturday morning could be a nightmare and i dont want to be rushing onto tee like i did at sharpley?

Can you use your own balls on it


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## moogie (Nov 17, 2012)

Wayman said:



			Brian

whats the practice field like here?
With me having to come past metro centre at 9am on saturday morning could be a nightmare and i dont want to be rushing onto tee like i did at sharpley?

Can you use your own balls on it
		
Click to expand...




Craig,  PM sent


----------



## bozza (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm in to if Kellfire is ok with giving me a lift.


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm sure we can manage that.


----------



## bozza (Nov 17, 2012)

Kellfire said:



			I'm sure we can manage that.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers pet.


----------



## Wayman (Nov 17, 2012)

that will give us 12 

teams of 3 best 2 scores everyone to count on par 3s?


----------



## Cherry13 (Nov 17, 2012)

Wayman said:



			that will give us 12 

teacms of 3 best 2 scores everyone to count on par 3s?
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me


----------



## moogie (Nov 18, 2012)

Nicky....................clear out your inbox.................!!!


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 18, 2012)

Why is the December meet in as Dunstanburgh on the society website?


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Nov 18, 2012)

moogie said:



			Nicky....................clear out your inbox.................!!!
		
Click to expand...

Nicky can you use your admin to allow me access to the society site. I thought I knew the password but had a few dizzy waters when I signed up so might have made a typo


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 18, 2012)

Nicky

Your e mail to us all this morning.

I have put myself and Bill down for Dunstanburgh and Slaley Hall

But proper confirmation wont happen until 1/2 weeks before each game

Kev


----------



## Cherry13 (Nov 18, 2012)

Put my name down for all the meets each month.  Looking forward to Slaley, played the Priestman course yesterday and thoroughly enjoyed it even though was a lot of standing water.  Evan managed to score 36 pts, which after my Sharpley performance was a minor miracle.


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 18, 2012)

Cherry13 said:



			Put my name down for all the meets each month.  Looking forward to Slaley, played the Priestman course yesterday and thoroughly enjoyed it even though was a lot of standing water.  Evan managed to score 36 pts, which after my Sharpley performance was a minor miracle.
		
Click to expand...

Well done mate Adam is it?

I am playing the Huntsman on Wed (got it cheap ) I know it will be 'heavy' the way the course is/drains but the only time I played it I loved it.The Priestman is a very good course but Hunting is tops.

Kev


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 18, 2012)

Any other NE lads play today? How did you do?

I played my course (15 winter greens on yuk ) the dark stopped me doing 18 holes....... but got in 16 holes in 2 hrs 15 mins.....and shot gross 73............5 pars 1 birdie 1 double only.Well well pleased.


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 18, 2012)

At Sharpley for first light, didn't score due to just getting used to. 2 new clubs. Thoroughly enjoyed it though.


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 18, 2012)

aye heard about your new clubs..or 1 of them..lol....no chance for me getting to my course 1st light.....1st bus on a sunday not till 9.10am.....oops is it ok to get the bus if your not a car driver!!!...lololol


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 18, 2012)

Garesfield ACE said:



			aye heard about your new clubs..or 1 of them..lol....no chance for me getting to my course 1st light.....1st bus on a sunday not till 9.10am.....oops is it ok to get the bus if your not a car driver!!!...lololol
		
Click to expand...

It's ok getting the bus if your handicap is over 20.....lol


----------



## Cherry13 (Nov 18, 2012)

Garesfield ACE said:



			Well done mate Adam is it?

I am playing the Huntsman on Wed (got it cheap ) I know it will be 'heavy' the way the course is/drains but the only time I played it I loved it.The Priestman is a very good course but Hunting is tops.

Kev
		
Click to expand...

Yeh its Adam mate, and thanks!!

The Hunting looks outstanding, i never realised they went for the ryder cup a few years ago.... 

Yeh its pretty heavy, the weather not being the best and the fact its in Hexham does not help in slightest, seems to have its own little micro climate up there and its in a valley.

I managed to get this for free which is always nice, but looking at maybe doing one of the Sunday Driver deals for Â£89 which gets you Sunday and Monday golf on both courses with a overnight stay.


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 18, 2012)

Cherry13 said:



			Yeh its Adam mate, and thanks!!

The Hunting looks outstanding, i never realised they went for the ryder cup a few years ago.... 

Yeh its pretty heavy, the weather not being the best and the fact its in Hexham does not help in slightest, seems to have its own little micro climate up there and its in a valley.

I managed to get this for free which is always nice, but looking at maybe doing one of the Sunday Driver deals for Â£89 which gets you Sunday and Monday golf on both courses with a overnight stay.
		
Click to expand...

Seems a bit of a bargain, Â£89.


----------



## Cherry13 (Nov 18, 2012)

deanobillquay said:



			Seems a bit of a bargain, Â£89.
		
Click to expand...

Yeh its outstanding tbh, its on my scorecard from Saturday. across all De Vere courses.

1 night dinner, B and B with 2 rounds of golf. 

Cameron House (belfry i believe??????) Â£199
Slaley Hall Â£89
Herons Reach Â£85
Oulton Hall Â£95
Mottram Hall Â£85
Carden Park Â£99
Belton Woods Â£85
Dunston Hall Â£85
Wokefield Park Â£89
Staverton Park Â£79
Wychwood Park Â£89

Has no information about dates etc, and thats based on 2 sharing, but i dont think you'd do this alone (although im sure other half wouldnt mind the hotel stay....hmmm it is xmas soon haha)


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 18, 2012)

Aye ive looked at that deal as well Matfen have it to I think


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 18, 2012)

Cherry13 said:



			Yeh its outstanding tbh, its on my scorecard from Saturday. across all De Vere courses.

1 night dinner, B and B with 2 rounds of golf. 

Cameron House (belfry i believe??????) Â£199
Slaley Hall Â£89
Herons Reach Â£85
Oulton Hall Â£95
Mottram Hall Â£85
Carden Park Â£99
Belton Woods Â£85
Dunston Hall Â£85
Wokefield Park Â£89
Staverton Park Â£79
Wychwood Park Â£89

Has no information about dates etc, and thats based on 2 sharing, but i dont think you'd do this alone (although im sure other half wouldnt mind the hotel stay....hmmm it is xmas soon haha)
		
Click to expand...

I'm looking into this :thup:


----------



## Cherry13 (Nov 18, 2012)

Garesfield ACE said:



			Aye ive looked at that deal as well Matfen have it to I think
		
Click to expand...

I'd love to try something like this in the summer and go down south somewhere.


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 18, 2012)

Cherry13 said:



			Yeh its Adam mate, and thanks!!

The Hunting looks outstanding, i never realised they went for the ryder cup a few years ago.... 

Yeh its pretty heavy, the weather not being the best and the fact its in Hexham does not help in slightest, seems to have its own little micro climate up there and its in a valley.

I managed to get this for free which is always nice, but looking at maybe doing one of the Sunday Driver deals for Â£89 which gets you Sunday and Monday golf on both courses with a overnight stay.[/QUOTE


Next 2 days more rain forecast but I know what to expect......then on Wed/thurs its sunny again,my next 2 days of golf!!!

I could of played the Huntsman for FREE but it meant playing alone.....so going to play with a mate at Â£17.50 each....still very very cheap.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## MGL (Nov 18, 2012)

Cherry13 said:



			Yeh its outstanding tbh, its on my scorecard from Saturday. across all De Vere courses.

1 night dinner, B and B with 2 rounds of golf. 

Cameron House (belfry i believe??????) Â£199
Slaley Hall Â£89
Herons Reach Â£85
Oulton Hall Â£95
Mottram Hall Â£85
Carden Park Â£99
Belton Woods Â£85
Dunston Hall Â£85
Wokefield Park Â£89
Staverton Park Â£79
Wychwood Park Â£89

Has no information about dates etc, and thats based on 2 sharing, but i dont think you'd do this alone (although im sure other half wouldnt mind the hotel stay....hmmm it is xmas soon haha)
		
Click to expand...

Cameron House is on Loch Lomond. Played it twice a few weeks back followed by a day on the Hunting Course.

Fantastic - only word to describe it!


----------



## Wayman (Nov 19, 2012)

played both courses at slaley and both good played in the seniors pro AM at start of year and the course was playing hard.
bit of a advantage of being a member at goswick i can get onto slaley any time i want for Â£15 great deal!!


----------



## moogie (Nov 19, 2012)

Craig............Sounds like some canny perks with this Goswick membership of yours,  nice............

Did u get my PM ,  re -- Newc Utd GC.....??


----------



## Wayman (Nov 19, 2012)

moogie said:



			Craig............Sounds like some canny perks with this Goswick membership of yours,  nice............

Did u get my PM ,  re -- Newc Utd GC.....??
		
Click to expand...

yes mate cheers


----------



## moogie (Nov 21, 2012)

MGL said:



			Here is the list of confirmations that we had for Dunstanburgh: I'm assuming everyone is still ok but those that haven't done so might want to re-confirm.

1. MGL
2. Wayman
3. Kev_OTT
4. Hobbit
5. DelB
6. GaresfieldACE
7. GaresfieldBILL
8. Richy
9. Cherry13
10. Kellfire
11. Moogie
12. 

Click to expand...



12 )  + BOZZA   (added name later in thread )

OK Guys,  is this the Full line up now.........??

With a ''maybe''  from  Mr MIURA Deanobillquay.............??

Just gonna try sort out catering etc..........then make a DRAW


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Nov 21, 2012)

Confirmed


----------



## DelB (Nov 21, 2012)

Yep, I'll be there. :thup:


----------



## Wayman (Nov 21, 2012)

whats the format moogie?


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 21, 2012)

moogie said:



			12 )  + BOZZA   (added name later in thread )

OK Guys,  is this the Full line up now.........??

With a ''maybe''  from  Mr MIURA Deanobillquay.............??

Just gonna try sort out catering etc..........then make a DRAW
		
Click to expand...

Brian, have to leave me out of this one, apologies.

Hope you all enjoy it lads and I look forward to the next one.


----------



## DelB (Nov 21, 2012)

deanobillquay said:



			Brian, have to leave me out of this one, apologies.

Hope you all enjoy it lads and I look forward to the next one.
		
Click to expand...

Nooooooooooooo - I was looking forward to seeing the much-heralded 60 degree wedge in action! ne:


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 21, 2012)

DelB said:



			Nooooooooooooo - I was looking forward to seeing the much-heralded 60 degree wedge in action! ne:
		
Click to expand...

Hahaha, I like!

Fatherly duties call that weekend. And by next meet I'll have had more practice with it :thup:


----------



## moogie (Nov 21, 2012)

deanobillquay said:



			Brian, have to leave me out of this one, apologies.

Hope you all enjoy it lads and I look forward to the next one.
		
Click to expand...




NO probs mate

Cheers


----------



## moogie (Nov 21, 2012)

Wayman said:



			whats the format moogie?
		
Click to expand...



Well........looking like 4 x 3-Balls
Plenty options
Team game -- best 2 from 3 Stablefords.......
With Individual singles too

If we stick a Â£5 in sweep,  could pay out Â£30 to winning team ( 10 each )  
Individual Winner       Â£20
Individual Runner up  Â£10

See how everyone feels

?????


----------



## Wayman (Nov 21, 2012)

sounds good to me


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 21, 2012)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## DelB (Nov 21, 2012)

Yup, happy with that.


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Nov 21, 2012)

I might be able to see the ball in the rough at the next one, contact lenses will be here this week. I might be blinking a lot but I'll be able to see the ball


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 21, 2012)

Happy with that format.


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 22, 2012)

Could be a snowy week, if the long range forecast is right.


----------



## Wayman (Nov 22, 2012)

has draw been done? 

just won a pair of ian poulter trousers and t shirt all for free woooohoooo!


----------



## moogie (Nov 22, 2012)

Draw for NEWCASTLE UNITED G C   1st Dec.

1)  0956am,  Moogie,  DelB,  Richy

2)  1004am,  Hobbit,  GaresfieldAce,  Cherry13

3)  1012am,  MGL,  Bozza,  Kev_off_the_Tee

4)  1020am,  Wayman,  Kellfire,  Bill 

Will post again Friday,  re-catering


----------



## moogie (Nov 22, 2012)

Wayman said:



			has draw been done? 

just won a pair of ian poulter trousers and t shirt all for free woooohoooo!
		
Click to expand...



Was that the 2ND PRIZE..........??........

Tartan....??........Checks.......??

Or

BLACK & WHITE STRIPES


----------



## Wayman (Nov 22, 2012)

tartan actually there black and white haha
ill be wearing them to show them off as i need to give them feedback about there products


----------



## richy (Nov 22, 2012)

I can't even remember where we're playing and on which dates :rofl:


----------



## moogie (Nov 22, 2012)

Wayman said:



			tartan actually there black and white haha
ill be wearing them to show them off as i need to give them feedback about there products
		
Click to expand...



So u are a MODEL now then Craig............:clap:

And in Black and White...............I LOVE IT...............:rofl:


----------



## Wayman (Nov 22, 2012)

draw looks good


----------



## bozza (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm going to apologise in advance to my playing partners as I'm at my presentation night on the Friday night do I might be just a bit rough or still drunk!


----------



## Wayman (Nov 22, 2012)

no holding us up then marc!


----------



## moogie (Nov 24, 2012)

Bacon & Coffee will be available From 915am onwards,    in the Clubhouse Bar


----------



## Wayman (Nov 24, 2012)

moogie said:



			Bacon & Coffee will be available From 915am onwards,    in the Clubhouse Bar
		
Click to expand...


sounds good to me hopefully dont forget my shoes this time!


----------



## DelB (Nov 24, 2012)

moogie said:



			Bacon & Coffee will be available From 915am onwards,    in the Clubhouse Bar
		
Click to expand...

Great stuff. I'm aiming to be down for about 9am so that should work out nicely.  :thup:


----------



## Wayman (Nov 24, 2012)

can we change the march meet to some where else as slaley be a absoulute mud bath!


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 25, 2012)

Wayman said:



			can we change the march meet to some where else as slaley be a absoulute mud bath!
		
Click to expand...

If theres any chance winter greens might be on at NUFC golf next week I will be dropping out.They are a joke.Everywhere.Its not proper golf.Not paying REAL money for winter greens.


----------



## Wayman (Nov 25, 2012)

Garesfield ACE said:



			If theres any chance winter greens might be on at NUFC golf next week I will be dropping out.They are a joke.Everywhere.Its not proper golf.Not paying REAL money for winter greens.
		
Click to expand...


take it you didnt enjoy it yesterday?

i popped down on way to goswick to get some clothes out of shop and the course was just white!
winter golf is best played on links fact!
goswick was in great condition considering what other places were like


----------



## moogie (Nov 25, 2012)

Garesfield ACE said:



			If theres any chance winter greens might be on at NUFC golf next week I will be dropping out.They are a joke.Everywhere.Its not proper golf.Not paying REAL money for winter greens.
		
Click to expand...








Winters ONLY ever used if Frost,  this is Common sense to protect the Greens,  I presume this would be the Same for any Inland course

As I havent got a crystal ball,  I cant tell anybody if Winters will be on................would only be decided by greenstaff on Sat morning.......................BUT..........this will be December,  WINTER  GOLF,  so without going up the Coast and playing a true Links...............then u just take what u get from a city centre course

Wayman has a point about Slaley in March too........could be very 'hitty-missy' if we get a Wet Spell............maybe better off with another Links track in March,  and keeping Slaley as a Summer venue.......??


----------



## Wayman (Nov 25, 2012)

alnmouth (foxton) on the sunday i think would be better or newbiggin or cleveland 

instead of slaley


----------



## DelB (Nov 25, 2012)

Garesfield ACE said:



			If theres any chance winter greens might be on at NUFC golf next week I will be dropping out.They are a joke.Everywhere.Its not proper golf.Not paying REAL money for winter greens.
		
Click to expand...

I'm no fan of winter greens either, but we're playing an inland course, in December, for Â£15 including breakfast. And, you get to meet me. What's not to like?? :fore:


----------



## moogie (Nov 25, 2012)

delb said:



			i'm no fan of winter greens either, but we're playing an inland course, in december, for Â£15 including breakfast. And, you get to meet me. What's not to like?? :fore:
		
Click to expand...




*â€‹Priceless  *


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Nov 25, 2012)

yeah game on, I'm looking forward to the meet after Garesfield is closed YET AGAIN.

I think I'll head to the range mid week for a pre-meet warm up


----------



## Wayman (Nov 25, 2012)

go up stocksfield much better than garesfield although dont know about the drainage at stocksfield cant imagen it been good but probs better than garesfield


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Nov 25, 2012)

it was open today but I decided to go xmas shopping and have a few beers


----------



## MGL (Nov 25, 2012)

We can definitely swap Slaley in March. The main point was to get a date in - given it took about 1,125 posts to sort where we were playing on 1st December! 

And shut up moaning Garesfield ACE!


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 25, 2012)

Wayman said:



			take it you didnt enjoy it yesterday?

i popped down on way to goswick to get some clothes out of shop and the course was just white!
winter golf is best played on links fact!
goswick was in great condition considering what other places were like
		
Click to expand...

Yes enjoyed it yesterday.Course was nice and normal greens were in great condition by the look of it.Greens looked very playable after 4 holes.


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 25, 2012)

Wayman said:



			go up stocksfield much better than garesfield although dont know about the drainage at stocksfield cant imagen it been good but probs better than garesfield
		
Click to expand...

Go up Stocksfield for what???

If your on about comparing golf courses ive played Stocksfield plenty times,and its been a mess,like garesfield in bad weather.
If your suggesting leave Garesfield.....no chance..I am not a car driver and its nearest course to me...and am HAPPY there.


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 25, 2012)

moogie said:



			Winters ONLY ever used if Frost,  this is Common sense to protect the Greens,  I presume this would be the Same for any Inland course

As I havent got a crystal ball,  I cant tell anybody if Winters will be on................would only be decided by greenstaff on Sat morning.......................BUT..........this will be December,  WINTER  GOLF,  so without going up the Coast and playing a true Links...............then u just take what u get from a city centre course

Wayman has a point about Slaley in March too........could be very 'hitty-missy' if we get a Wet Spell............maybe better off with another Links track in March,  and keeping Slaley as a Summer venue.......??



Yeah ...  FROST situation for GREENS protection.....would think EVERYONE who plays golf would KNOW THAT.....But we were told by the pro at Wearside when in the shop that the NORMAL greens were ON....and they wernt.So IF I had KNOWN that we wouldnt have played.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Wayman (Nov 26, 2012)

Garesfield ACE said:



			Wearside when in the shop that the NORMAL greens were ON....and they wernt.So IF I had KNOWN that we wouldnt have played.
		
Click to expand...

i we have a useless bloke in on a weekend


----------



## richy (Nov 26, 2012)

Might not even go ahead at all at this rate


----------



## Wayman (Nov 26, 2012)

yes this weather is daft


----------



## Wayman (Nov 26, 2012)

according to there website it was open today so if end of week is dry then it should be fine for saturday


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Nov 26, 2012)

Wayman said:



			according to there website it was open today so if end of week is dry then it should be fine for saturday
		
Click to expand...

excellent, just to confirm it Â£15 plus Â£5 for comp?


----------



## richy (Nov 26, 2012)

Wayman said:



			according to there website it was open today so if end of week is dry then it should be fine for saturday
		
Click to expand...

SERIOUSLY?????

That cant be right surely. It would of been a lake, they must never close then regardless of weather conditions cos today was terrible.


----------



## moogie (Nov 26, 2012)

kev_off_the_tee said:



			excellent, just to confirm it Â£15 plus Â£5 for comp?
		
Click to expand...

YES  :thup:


----------



## moogie (Nov 26, 2012)

Craig / Steve .......... Doubt website was updated,  always best to phone to check


----------



## moogie (Nov 26, 2012)

Outside in my back garden,  rain is bouncing about 2ft off ground..........belting it down,  must be 24Hrs Non-Stop now surely.......

Were some MAD scenes on local News tonight too


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 26, 2012)

You can always do Sharpley again fellas

Mind my horse in the car park though


----------



## Cherry13 (Nov 26, 2012)

DelB said:



			I'm no fan of winter greens either, but we're playing an inland course, in December, for Â£15 including breakfast. And, you get to meet me. What's not to like?? :fore:
		
Click to expand...

unless thats you in your thumbnail DEREK!!!!! Im sure i can wait till another time to meet you..... :rofl:


----------



## Cherry13 (Nov 26, 2012)

moogie said:



			Outside in my back garden,  rain is bouncing about 2ft off ground..........belting it down,  must be 24Hrs Non-Stop now surely.......

Were some MAD scenes on local News tonight too
		
Click to expand...

I think im canoeing to work tomorrow.... :mmm:


----------



## DelB (Nov 26, 2012)

Cherry13 said:



			unless thats you in your thumbnail DEREK!!!!! Im sure i can wait till another time to meet you..... :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

:rofl::thup:


----------



## bozza (Nov 27, 2012)

Tonight is meant to be the last of the rain, chance of a couple of showers tomorrow but nothing bad.

Think the other problem is that it's meant to get cold from the rest of the week so some greens may be frozen


----------



## Wayman (Nov 28, 2012)

cant see saturday been on at this rate still raining


----------



## richy (Nov 28, 2012)

Wayman said:



			cant see saturday been on at this rate still raining 

Click to expand...

Was thinking that myself. Do you know of any courses that will be open saturday?


----------



## Wayman (Nov 28, 2012)

richy said:



			Was thinking that myself. Do you know of any courses that will be open saturday?
		
Click to expand...

most links courses


----------



## bozza (Nov 28, 2012)

I know Longhirst is open, good course and pretty cheap. 

Other than that I think it's only going to be the links courses that are open.


----------



## MGL (Nov 28, 2012)

Is the course open at the moment? Weather forecast is showing OK for Saturday and not too bad before then as well. Not sure what the course is like condition wise after the deluges though.


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 28, 2012)

Real feel temperature forecast sat morning newcastle area -4 degrees easing to minus 2 degrees by 1pm


----------



## richy (Nov 28, 2012)

MGL said:



			Is the course open at the moment? Weather forecast is showing OK for Saturday and not too bad before then as well. Not sure what the course is like condition wise after the deluges though.
		
Click to expand...

It's open today, which I'm very surprised about. It either drains extremely well or they'll open regardless of the condition


----------



## Wayman (Nov 28, 2012)

richy said:



			It's open today, which I'm very surprised about. It either drains extremely well or they'll open regardless of the condition 

Click to expand...

 might just keep it open to get the 180quid off us lot on saturday


----------



## bozza (Nov 28, 2012)

Does anyone live near the course or will be passing it before Saturday? 

If so might be a idea to pop in and see the condition of the course rather than risk playing in a mud bath.


----------



## moogie (Nov 28, 2012)

OK Lads
Yes,  the course is Open today
And Yes There is some water lying,  but if no more rain,  it will defo go
Its probably 1 of the best draining inland courses in the area


If anybody has any reservations / doubts about playing,  or rather NOT playing,  then would appreciate letting me know and withdrawing name,  before noon thursday,  as any withdrawal after Thursday  ( or NO shows on day ) will cost ME a fiver each.......!!





Alternatively................If somebody else can find and Book another course in the next 24hrs,  then by all means do so,  and I will cancel NUGC



Cheers


----------



## DelB (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi Brian.

I *may* pull out of this, but only because the BBC weather site is currently predicting light snow overnight on Friday night/Saturday morning. I'll need to be leaving Edinburgh at around 6.45am on Saturday, with temperatures likely to be circa -2 at that time and I don't fancy hitting any snowy/icy patches on the A68 and ending up upside down in a field!!

I'm hoping the forecast will change again before then, as I really want to come along. If I don't manage, Nicky has a fiver off me for the aborted Dunstanburgh Meet and he can pass it on to you for me.

Fingers crossed for a degree or two rise in temperature before the weekend. :thup:


----------



## moogie (Nov 28, 2012)

No Probs Derek,

Totally Understand mate


----------



## DelB (Nov 28, 2012)

moogie said:



			No Probs Derek,

Totally Understand mate
		
Click to expand...

As I said, I'm hoping to still make it along, but will watch the weather before making a final decision.

Cheers mate.


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm still playing as im now on the better side of man flu.

Wasn't sure on Tuesday morning as I could get out of bed but I'm now up and about, albeit with a cough and runny nose


----------



## Wayman (Nov 28, 2012)

i hurt my back at work on monday afternoon so wasnt too sure if i could play but i heard a crack today and the pain has gone bit strange but i will be fine

fingers crossed for saturday havnt even touched a club since goswick on saturday  
range maybe tonight


----------



## bozza (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm still up for it, just going to have to try take it steady on Friday night at my presentation night.


----------



## moogie (Nov 28, 2012)

bozza said:



			I'm still up for it, just going to have to try take it steady on Friday night at my presentation night.
		
Click to expand...



NO........DONT worry,  u GO 4 it Mate :cheers:  U are only on Nickys team..........:rofl:


----------



## Wayman (Nov 28, 2012)

moogie said:



			NO........DONT worry,  u GO 4 it Mate :cheers:  U are only on Nickys team..........:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

yes go your ends but no holding us up marc i want to get in before its dark!


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Nov 28, 2012)

bozza said:



			I'm still up for it, just going to have to try take it steady on Friday night at my presentation night.
		
Click to expand...

please stay sober, do you REALLY me to bring home the points. My swing is sketchy at the best of times never mind when I'm under pressure to perform


----------



## richy (Nov 28, 2012)

bozza said:



			I'm still up for it, just going to have to try take it steady on Friday night at my presentation night.
		
Click to expand...

I was still a bit pissed for my round at Goswick last Saturday and I didn't play too badly so get smashed mate


----------



## bozza (Nov 28, 2012)

Wayman said:



			yes go your ends but no holding us up marc i want to get in before its dark!
		
Click to expand...

It's not me who's the slow one, it's Kellfire (marc) who was in the Ben Crane group at Sharpley that's the slow one


----------



## bozza (Nov 28, 2012)

kev_off_the_tee said:



			please stay sober, do you REALLY me to bring home the points. My swing is sketchy at the best of times never mind when I'm under pressure to perform
		
Click to expand...

Pressure is on Nicky then! Haha


----------



## moogie (Nov 28, 2012)

bozza said:



			It's not me who's the slow one, it's Kellfire (marc) who was in the Ben Crane group at Sharpley that's the slow one 

Click to expand...



Ben Crane actually ''PLAYED THROUGH'' that 4-ball at the back at Sharpley.................Didnt u see him......
He was with a Guy on Crutches aswell


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Nov 28, 2012)

One question nobody has asked yet, do they do a decent pint at NUGC


----------



## moogie (Nov 28, 2012)

OHHHHHH YESSSSSSSSS

And a mean cuppa Coffee/Tea/Bovril at the shop  ( after 9th ) :thup:


----------



## MGL (Nov 29, 2012)

bozza said:



			Pressure is on Nicky then! Haha
		
Click to expand...

Your all screwed then - I haven't picked up a club (other than to take it apart or stick it back together !!) since Sharpley!

I'd stick to orange juice if you want to win owt!


----------



## Wayman (Nov 29, 2012)

sorry lads cant do saturday backs gone again this morning 

was looking forward to playing as well
hopefully ill be at next meet also im off from 21st dec to 2nd jan if any fancies game up goswick if its not snowing that is 

let me know


----------



## MGL (Nov 29, 2012)

Wayman said:



			sorry lads cant do saturday backs gone again this morning 

was looking forward to playing as well
hopefully ill be at next meet also im off from 21st dec to 2nd jan if any fancies game up goswick if its not snowing that is 

let me know
		
Click to expand...

Too much golf I think!

Shame, see you next time.


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 29, 2012)

Evening gents

As it stands myself and Garesfield BILL are both without lifts to NUFC Golf Club on Saturday (both of us non car drivers )

Bill lives by Denton Burn just off the A69 around 3 miles from the course.I am at Highfield,Rowlands Gill about 4 miles off the A1 at the Consett A694 turn off.

Was hoping my lass could get me to Blaydon ( a lot closer for a pick up ) but she wants a lie in Sat morn so that looking unlikely.

So we are a bit stuck chaps.

Cheers

Kev


----------



## Cherry13 (Nov 30, 2012)

hi mate, pm me your address and ill come along that way from monkton. if Bill cant get anyone else we can go for him off A1, but itll be a tight squeeze in my yaris.


----------



## DelB (Nov 30, 2012)

Morning gents. 

I'm going to call off, I'm afraid. 

Snow expected here this evening/overnight so don't want to risk the A68 early tomorrow morning. 

Really sorry if I'm mucking anyone about. I'll try and make it along to future meets, weather permitting!!

Nicky, can you please pass my fiver on to Brian so that he's not out of pocket?

Apologies again, lads.


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 30, 2012)

Cherry13 said:



			hi mate, pm me your address and ill come along that way from monkton. if Bill cant get anyone else we can go for him off A1, but itll be a tight squeeze in my yaris.
		
Click to expand...

Kev says he will get in touch with you about this tonight mate, he can't post from work :thup:


----------



## MGL (Nov 30, 2012)

DelB said:



			Morning gents. 

I'm going to call off, I'm afraid. 

Snow expected here this evening/overnight so don't want to risk the A68 early tomorrow morning. 

Really sorry if I'm mucking anyone about. I'll try and make it along to future meets, weather permitting!!

Nicky, can you please pass my fiver on to Brian so that he's not out of pocket?

Apologies again, lads. 

Click to expand...

DelB

Don't worry about it - that road can be pretty bad at times so I think you'd be daft to risk it. Hopefully see you down at some of the others planned. No problem re Fiver.


----------



## DelB (Nov 30, 2012)

MGL said:



			DelB

Don't worry about it - that road can be pretty bad at times so I think you'd be daft to risk it. Hopefully see you down at some of the others planned. No problem re Fiver.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Nicky - much appreciated. :thup:


----------



## moogie (Nov 30, 2012)

DelB said:



			Morning gents. 

I'm going to call off, I'm afraid. 

Snow expected here this evening/overnight so don't want to risk the A68 early tomorrow morning. 

Really sorry if I'm mucking anyone about. I'll try and make it along to future meets, weather permitting!!

Nicky, can you please pass my fiver on to Brian so that he's not out of pocket?

Apologies again, lads. 

Click to expand...


No probs Derek,  it would be a bit of an Extreme trek,  see u Next time :thup:


----------



## Wayman (Nov 30, 2012)

gutted about tomorrow really fancy a game as well 

backs still not great so looks like a really boring weekend


----------



## moogie (Nov 30, 2012)

U could always come along and push MY trolley.......


----------



## Wayman (Nov 30, 2012)

moogie said:



			U could always come along and push MY trolley.......

Click to expand...

hmmmmm no chance

has the next meet been confirmed yet?


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 30, 2012)

Tomorrow looks close to unplayable. Temperatures that never feel about zero, sleet forecast until around 9am. I'd be surprised if many play.


----------



## moogie (Nov 30, 2012)

Wayman said:



			has the next meet been confirmed yet?
		
Click to expand...




Im presuming that will be on Nickys agenda tomorrow............get firm/confirmed numbers,  organise deposits


----------



## moogie (Nov 30, 2012)

Kellfire said:



			Tomorrow looks close to unplayable. Temperatures that never feel about zero, sleet forecast until around 9am. I'd be surprised if many play.
		
Click to expand...



I think you're underestimating a Northerners passion for golf 
Zero is T-shirt weather in Newcastle mate

Today wasn't really any colder than Thursday and we played rockcliffe,  that soon thawed out
Today there was only 1 winter green on at United
Saturday will be NO colder,  so should be same

A bit of Cold weather wont kill ya
Wrap up,  keep moving,  wont notice it

Winter Golf is just that..............GOLF IN WINTER

An opportunity to get out,  hit some balls and have a Bit Banter

1 more game before snow has everywhere SHUT 

Forecast is for +1 - +2 degrees (BBC site)  not a minus


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 30, 2012)

Metcheck says it will "feel" less. 

But it isn't the cold that's bothering me, it's the distance travelled and expenditure to play a course that will almost certain be mince!


----------



## moogie (Nov 30, 2012)

Marc  ---  Mince ??  U lost me 

But anyway,  i understand u have a bit of a journey,  but the forecast for saturday is the same as was being forecasted midweek for saturday,  so nothings changed
I did post on wednesday,  and give anybody with reservations about playing a chance to withdraw,  as after Thursday i will have to honour the booking,  and will have to pay Â£5 for any No-Shows 

Only Wayman and DelB came forward and withdrew

So if u wish NOT to travel,  then thats fine,  and I understand,  but I will be charged (Â£5) for all that dont turn up


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 30, 2012)

If I didn't travel I wouldn't see you short of the money, I'm a good egg like that.

Pfft, I'm probably just whinging because I've still got this rammy cold. See you tomorrow. Haha.


----------



## richy (Nov 30, 2012)

According to Golfweather.com its isn't going to drop below freezing.


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 30, 2012)

richy said:



			According to Golfweather.com its isn't going to drop below freezing.
		
Click to expand...

Look at the comfort level aka how it feels... then look at the wind... 

Might buy a Thermos on the way.


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 30, 2012)

Cherry13 said:



			hi mate, pm me your address and ill come along that way from monkton. if Bill cant get anyone else we can go for him off A1, but itll be a tight squeeze in my yaris.
		
Click to expand...

Hello mate

I PM'd you earlier

Kev


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 30, 2012)

Have a good one tomorrow fellas :thup:

See you on the next one.


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Nov 30, 2012)

Kellfire said:



			Look at the comfort level aka how it feels... then look at the wind... 

Might buy a Thermos on the way. 

Click to expand...

Either way I don't think anyone will be spending too long over any shot. And the half way bovril is a cert


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 30, 2012)

I will have the hip flask to help me reach the halfway hut... along with base layers.


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Nov 30, 2012)

Yeah I'm getting the layers ready now, wondering if I'm over doing it with sealskinz socks, black socks, longjohns, trousers. underarmour coldgear ls base,  long sleeve tee, polo, jumper, ss windbreaker then mountain softshell. 

Might loose the windbreaker


----------



## richy (Nov 30, 2012)

It's snowing now


----------



## Wayman (Nov 30, 2012)

richy said:



			It's snowing now
		
Click to expand...

just started here as well


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 30, 2012)

Will check on here tomorrow morning to make sure it's all go but I'll be leaving about 7.45.


----------



## MGL (Nov 30, 2012)

kev_off_the_tee said:



			Yeah I'm getting the layers ready now, wondering if I'm over doing it with sealskinz socks, black socks, longjohns, trousers. underarmour coldgear ls base,  long sleeve tee, polo, jumper, ss windbreaker then mountain softshell. 

Might loose the windbreaker 

Click to expand...

Jeez - can you swing?


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 30, 2012)

See how many daft knackers turn up with white balls!!!.....including myself


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 1, 2012)

I'll buy some yellows up there I reckon.

Just logged onto their website and it says course open, so best get ready!


----------



## bozza (Dec 1, 2012)

Kellfire said:



			I'll buy some yellows up there I reckon.

Just logged onto their website and it says course open, so best get ready!
		
Click to expand...

You don't hit it far enough to loose them and you will still loose a yellow ball when you stick it in the trees!


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Dec 1, 2012)

MGL said:



			Jeez - can you swing?
		
Click to expand...

not usually so nowt to loose


----------



## moogie (Dec 1, 2012)

bozza said:



			You don't hit it far enough to loose them and you will still loose a yellow ball when you stick it in the trees! 

Click to expand...



They also sell PINK Pinnacles to match his PINK tees..................


----------



## moogie (Dec 1, 2012)

Well...............its DEFO not as cold today as it was on friday morning ( at my house ) ,  and not as much frost outside,  so a good sign,  and my car looks ice FREE

See u up there


----------



## bozza (Dec 1, 2012)

Yeah no frost here, just looks like it's been a bit wet overnight.


----------



## Wayman (Dec 1, 2012)

hope yous are enjoying it lads got the weather for it


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 3, 2012)

Crikey! Just remembered I hadn't said thanks to Moogie for the warm welcome and hospitality at Newcastle United GC. The only thing he hadn't sorted was 20*C weather. Great meeting up with a cracking bunch of guys, and thoroughly enjoyed playing with Kev & Adam. Can't see either of them staying on those handicaps for long.

What was the leading Team score? And well done Moogie for 34pts in those conditions.


----------



## Wayman (Dec 3, 2012)

anything said about the next meet?


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Dec 3, 2012)

Hobbit said:



			Crikey! Just remembered I hadn't said thanks to Moogie for the warm welcome and hospitality at Newcastle United GC. The only thing he hadn't sorted was 20*C weather. Great meeting up with a cracking bunch of guys, and thoroughly enjoyed playing with Kev & Adam. Can't see either of them staying on those handicaps for long.

What was the leading Team score? And well done Moogie for 34pts in those conditions.
		
Click to expand...

Brian

It was cracking playing with you and Adam,2 top  gents.Thats a really nice thing to say mate about Adam,myself and our handicaps,a real boost from a single figure golfer,even more so as I dont feel I played particularly well,just battled my way to my points total.Your back 9 was just superb Brian.Thought we played very well as a team,but think we lost by around 6 points to the winners.

Cheers again Adam for going out of your way to pick me up,much apprciated mate.Oh and a 'bonus' not to be in the 'slow' team at this meet!!!...ha ha.


----------



## moogie (Dec 4, 2012)

Hobbit said:



			Crikey! Just remembered I hadn't said thanks to Moogie for the warm welcome and hospitality at Newcastle United GC. The only thing he hadn't sorted was 20*C weather. Great meeting up with a cracking bunch of guys, and thoroughly enjoyed playing with Kev & Adam. Can't see either of them staying on those handicaps for long.

What was the leading Team score? And well done Moogie for 34pts in those conditions.
		
Click to expand...





Brian,  you're Welcome

The Winning team had 81points
Moogie
Richy
Kellfire
Bill

Im sure MGL , Nicky,  will update the post with the other Scores/results soon enough,  or put his 'spin' on events with a write up on the society site


I think we will have to squeeze a game in down at your track pretty soon mate,  plenty of us have Never played there before


----------



## moogie (Dec 4, 2012)

Wayman said:



			anything said about the next meet?
		
Click to expand...



YES................I'm CUT....................AGAIN..............!!!.......


----------



## Wayman (Dec 4, 2012)

moogie said:



			YES................I'm CUT....................AGAIN..............!!!.......

Click to expand...

bandit!!!!


----------



## Cherry13 (Dec 4, 2012)

Kev/Brian- absolute pleasure playing with pair of yous, and thanks for the comments. Brian,  was a pleasure watching you on back 9 although if i hear "just a 4" one more time think ill cry  looking forward to future meets already.


----------

